# HP Touchpad Wireless Keyboard + Mouse pairing via Bluetooth on CM7 Alpha 2.1 (WORKS)



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully this will be helpful to some of the users out there that have been having trouble pairing their bluetooth devices to their HP Touchpad with the latest Alpha.

Steps to ensure it works:

1) Enable Bluetooth
2) Go into the Bluetooth configuration and trigger discovery mode on your BT peripherals (i.e. Mouse and/or Keyboard)
3) Make sure you do the same for the peripheral (either a button on a mouse or holding down power on the HP keyboard)
4) Steps for mouse - Enter the BT code (often 0000 or 1234). It should then be paired. I used a Logitech BT mouse model M555b. This should now be connected and a mouse pointer will appear on the Touchpad.
5) Steps for keyboard - Enter BT code (0000) on the Touchpad virtual keyboard and continue. Immediately enter 0000 on the HP Touchpad Wireless Keyboard and then hit the [RETURN] key. The keyboard should now be paired and operational.
6) You should now have mouse and keyboard access via BT on your Touchpad. Enjoy!

I hope this was helpful. I suspect elements of this are identified in other posts, but I wasn't able to find a single post that gave all the information in one place. Sorry if this is a repeat post.


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

This does work with my orochi BT mouse. It's weird seeing a mouse inside android. Navigating the home screens is nearly impossible however.....


----------

